# Cryptocoryne on rocks?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've heard that there's one species of Crypt that will grow as a fern, but I'm pretty sure that most won't (and I don't remember which species it is that supposedly can grow without substrate...)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive grown a couple of large sp. of crypt on wood with excelent results. But have never tried growing them on rocks.. 

-O


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

ok so one no and one maybe ... if the grow on wood i would guess they would grow on rocks .... i guess its experiment time i will take... some pics and post them up in a little bit


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

*rocking crypts.*

Again this is *Cryptocoryne wendtii v. ‘Tropica’* or *Bronze Crypt* for the record. 








see how some of the roots are white and some are turn gold/green i don't know if they are dieing or adapting don't seem to soft and look like the are putting out side roots to attach better. so i am taking it as a good signroud:










Fuzzy but u can see the color of the "on rock" leaves compared to the in the substrate leaves. every thing i read says crypts look different depending on how they are grown so i am taking this as a maybe.

i fell like this is a science fair project


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

so its been a few months what happened is the sent roots down the rock, never really attached them self. i though may be the would just grow around the rock not really attach. than i noticed they started "sinking" lower down the rock now they are in the substrate right is front of the rock. 
I fell like that's just kinda weird. Or neat they saw where they wanted to go and did every thing they could to get their. i will edit this later and add some pics


----------

